# More pics of the next GTR



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

dunno if these were posted already but here goes


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

And more pictures:
Winding Road » Archive » First Shots Of the Skyline On The ‘Ring!

And a video:
YouTube - gtrproto


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The license plate is from the region of our former capital Bonn.
didn´t know Nissan´s got some facilities there.
For me the pictures are brand new. I still don´t know what to think of the car.
But atm it looks to me something between butt- ugly and hardly acceptable, I don´t know if Nissan is going to reach the broad mass with that design to achieve the aimed sale numbers...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Awesome find...finally something new on the "new" GT-R...still undecided myself...Damn, this article leads me to believe that these pics were taken at the Ring on Monday...I was going to go on Monday, but decided to make it more of a "sightseeing" tour on Sunday. Wish now that I had gone on Monday... 
Love the pics on the Ring with the sus all compressed!!!

Once again, thanks for bringing something good to this section finally!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes this is indeed the newest material on the car. A mag I work for is running these pix on the next issue


----------



## gizmo71 (Sep 10, 2006)

That's really growing on me despite the disguise...:thumbsup:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Its still a bit awkward looking IMO. I'm waiting to see the final car to give judgement. Looks like Nissan has finally given importance to brakes. Let's hope those massive calipers are there to stay and not only on there for testing!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

*I do so it before...*

The original rims and wing are much much better and more beutiful on the original one shown in TOKYO MOTORSHOW...:chairshot


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Well the exhaust pipes are pretty much of the big sort aren´t they?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

gizmo71 said:


> That's really growing on me despite the disguise...:thumbsup:


And a GREAT disguise it is ehhhh??? I dont get it? Oh well, it is growing on me too...althought I really love the R34 look's wise!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks better then on the Show and CG video:wavey:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Dino, are they testing this on the Nurburgring too??


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

any lap times? why doesnt someone time the damn thing!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

desguize is there to hide the front & rear changes. New lights for the back with LED circular pattern, new bumpers front & rear, new front ear dam with air guides, new front headlights, new side mirrors, door handles are covered so a chance the flush fitting items from the Proto could hit production. Spoiler now has 3rd brake light

A-pillar is also hidden, not sure if this is a trick but maybe some of the carbon detailing will make it to production


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

DCD said:


> desguize is there to hide the front & rear changes. New lights for the back with LED circular pattern, new bumpers front & rear, new front ear dam with air guides, new front headlights, new side mirrors, door handles are covered so a chance the flush fitting items from the Proto could hit production. Spoiler now has 3rd brake light
> 
> A-pillar is also hidden, not sure if this is a trick but maybe some of the carbon detailing will make it to production


nice info.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

The design is a bit controversial unuseal for the eye for the time being. As the front will change I think when the car is for sale and more vsiual on the puplic road I think it will look stunning.

Please a video of this test. I'd like to hear the sound from the exhaust note. It might reveal weather to be an V6 or a V8


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

763paf said:


> Dino, are they testing this on the Nurburgring too??


Clicky click on the link in the second post..."first shots of the skyline on the Ring" although it should say GTR!!


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Here are some other pictures of the car:
SPY PHOTOS: Nissan Skyline GT-R

Still not convinced...


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

450bhp under the hood? even if thats culled a bit for public release I still dont think anyone will care haha! It looks delicious


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I like the look of it ...


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

note the car behind the GTR  :

http://www.japanesecarfans.com/spyphotos/6061010.003/6061010.003.mini1L.jpg

cant wait to see this baby in action


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It's really getting there. Looks like it was carved out of a slab of metal. Tough.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

psd1 said:


> Clicky click on the link in the second post..."first shots of the skyline on the Ring" although it should say GTR!!


YEah thanks, i actually tried to say would dino be going to nurburgring to photgraph it, and ended up saying that...

beer and english as a second language dont mix :banned:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> note the car behind the GTR  :
> 
> http://www.japanesecarfans.com/spyphotos/6061010.003/6061010.003.mini1L.jpg
> 
> cant wait to see this baby in action


LOL!!! 

Really growing on me, and i've yet to see it totally undsiguised. I think it looks really brute, and very agressive looking. And the back looks awesome IMO, especially with those "oversized" tailpipes.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Get a nice view of the Brembo's from the other pix. It seems to be running Bridgestone RE070 tyres, same as NSX-R, but in 20 " ? Looking good. It sure has presence but it just doesn't do it for me 100%. It's such a modern design it might looks spot on at the end of next year when it hits the dealers. But for now....uhmmmmm


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I like it, but I like the BNR34 even more


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

For me, it doesn't look GTR enough. When you look at it, the DNA of the past GTRs don't come through strong enough in its design.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think it looks ok ish but not like the Other GTR'S when they hit the streets ,they all looked a bit differant from everything else ,this one although nice seems to have been based on the the RX8,the new Jag and the 350 Z .Nothing wrong with all that but not really differant.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

More pictures:
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/secret_new_car.php?sid=224&page=1

This magazine like it very much. Maybe I will too when I see it in real life:nervous:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

763paf said:


> YEah thanks, i actually tried to say would dino be going to nurburgring to photgraph it, and ended up saying that...
> 
> beer and english as a second language dont mix :banned:


Too much English...not enough beer!!!  

If Dino comes to Germany I will pay to have him shoot my car!!!

Hear that Dino??? I'll even let ya hot lap it round the Ring...not quite your car, but it is a GTR!!!


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Good find. Not sure on the shape though, doesn't really do it for me. The roofline looks odd and the front over hang seems too much, and the fender line that comes over the wheels and into the doors looks messy, wished they'ed kept the original concept shape which looked more proportioned.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

BlueFin said:


> wished they'ed kept the original concept shape which looked more proportioned.


Wow...I HATED the original Proto...uke:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes, they are impressive brakes and the performance is confirmed by the brake vents behind the front wings of the car.

I'm still really unconvinced about the design, but most people would accept it regardless of design if only it would perform as expected.

The benchmarks need to be GT3 and NSX-R - otherwise I'll not be interested. 
Those exhaust tips are HUGE!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Those exhaust tips are HUGE!


I thought that. I do hope that's hinting at the potential performance.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I would´ve liked to see a better rear section with wider fenders. That´s what GTR´s are about, quad rear lights wide rear fenders and agressive headlights.
2 points are achieved. Maybe it looks better in the flesh- i remember that shopped GTR pictures in different colours and that looked pretty good especially with the CE28´s on.:squintdan


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Yes, they are impressive brakes and the performance is confirmed by the brake vents behind the front wings of the car.
> 
> I'm still really unconvinced about the design, but most people would accept it regardless of design if only it would perform as expected.
> 
> ...


The big point I am thinking about are the 20" wheels, It's allready a very big diffrence to have 4X4 proprities on a car that has 16" (R32) to a 18" car (R34) . . .theses are 20" . . . even if the wheels are light, the car needs some cracking power and optimal delivery to get some serious times on a track!
350ish HP and low rev poor torque figures can't go far with 20" wheels . . .so I presume Nissan knows what it is doing . . .:wavey:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Call me cynical, but I don't believe this is anything other than a very low budget marketing exercise - ship the car out to the ring, get people talking about its racing heritage.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Its another Subaru style f**k up.. car looks hideous IMO, just like v7 Sti and bug eye Impreza.. Nissan are taking it to the ring to try and convince customers that it goes better than it looks.. and they need to, thats a fact.


----------



## 91gts4 (Oct 10, 2006)

I feel so lucky to have been able to see it in person at the Tokyo Motorshow. I am stationed in Yokosuka, Japan with the US Navy so I took a trip to Chiba with a friend that day. It was beautiful. It's nice to see it progressing towards an actual car and not just a shell.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

psd1 said:


> Too much English...not enough beer!!!
> 
> If Dino comes to Germany I will pay to have him shoot my car!!!
> 
> Hear that Dino??? I'll even let ya hot lap it round the Ring...not quite your car, but it is a GTR!!!


LOL I'm actually going over next year sometime. Probably end of June. Was supposed to go this year but due to some unexpected happenings had to abort
Would love to shoot your R ...and the post-shoot drive doesn't sound bad at all


----------



## invincible569 (Apr 15, 2006)

Video!!

Inside Line: Exclusive Video and Spy Photos: 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R - 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks nice and flat around the corners. But ....if you listen to the car shift....it sounds more like an auto-type shift than a robotized manual. I seriously hope they didn't got for a CVT!!!!! Goshn is screwing up a lot of perfectly good Nissan cars with his bloody CVT transmissions. The guy is sure this is the future as they are more economical (of course they are not!). Yeah...and they make cars sound like scooters.... 

I really hope I'm wrong, but I've driven an M6 and the 7-speed Getrag didn't make the "engine shift-note" sound like that


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm not taken by it at all.

The front is butt ugly, and I really don't like the front arches. The rear quarter looks nice at some angles, and the rear end isn't too bad.

Interested to see what the performance is like though.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Nope...seeing that video I have to say the proportions aren´t right it looks like a short fat (negative) car that is too high. It looks to compact, some optical length is missing to give it a dynamic shape. That´s not good.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well we can kiss the manual gearbox goodbye 

The 34 6 speed was a great box too.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

invincible569 said:


> Video!!
> 
> Inside Line: Exclusive Video and Spy Photos: 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R - 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R


I'm at work so I can't open any video players.

NOW my question is! From this video did the car sound like V6 or V8?????


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I read lots of sceptism from you guys. I think the car will be great! As I said the design is a bit controversial for our eyes right now but I believe when the final design is finnished with the front end changed a bit the car will look great. I've heard from the people who's seen the proto for real says the car look ALOT better in real then in the photos. Other word maybe the current impression the car isn't so photogenic but would look stunning in real which I believe even better when it's finnished. Oh well the US crowd seems to like this car and I think it will be a hit globaly.

If it's truely a 3.8 liter V6 then displacement is pretty decent for just 6 cylinder engine for Japan to make + turbos added even better. I suspect it should give a good low down torque with wide powercurve all the way up to the redline and bring torque closer to the horsepower. This should give good power through the gears with it's AWD.

Come on people, be a bit more positive, it's a GTR


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

about the video: the old proto is also inside . . . looks cool to me , the Porker is there, so they will surly not going to make a GTR that is just as good as the german rival, it will be better . . . . if not -why trying then?


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

DCD said:


> Looks nice and flat around the corners. But ....if you listen to the car shift....it sounds more like an auto-type shift than a robotized manual. I seriously hope they didn't got for a CVT!!!!! Goshn is screwing up a lot of perfectly good Nissan cars with his bloody CVT transmissions. The guy is sure this is the future as they are more economical (of course they are not!). Yeah...and they make cars sound like scooters....
> 
> I really hope I'm wrong, but I've driven an M6 and the 7-speed Getrag didn't make the "engine shift-note" sound like that


Dino what are the downsides of the CVT apart from not having the estatic pleasure when you do a perfect shift?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> But ....if you listen to the car shift....it sounds more like an auto-type shift than a robotized manual. I seriously hope they didn't got for a CVT!!!!!


Couldn´t it be possible to select to drive the car as an auto when you don´t want to use the paddles? That way you get the option of using the box as a manual when you want and as an auto when you feel like cruising. That´s possible in some of the systems that are available in cars sold nowadays.

And the car still looks like Pacman with that blacked out a-pillar.  Other than that I quite like it.

Just my 2 ore here...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

DCD said:


> LOL I'm actually going over next year sometime. Probably end of June. Was supposed to go this year but due to some unexpected happenings had to abort
> Would love to shoot your R ...and the post-shoot drive doesn't sound bad at all


Your on! What kind of film do I provide? :squintdan OOOhhh, better keep this on the DL...dont want a bunch of R's showing up! Shhhhhh...


----------



## invincible569 (Apr 15, 2006)

$85K?  

Can the Skyline GT-R rev up Nissan? - Oct. 12, 2006


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

invincible569 said:


> $85K?
> 
> Can the Skyline GT-R rev up Nissan? - Oct. 12, 2006


They will ask Paul Walker to drive it in the CMs. then it will sell:chuckle: :chuckle: 

By the way does Paul still have an R32?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking at the video now 

Diffecult to hear but it sounds like a V8. Does anyone agree?

ummm.. just listen to it again, maybe it's V6 then 

Wish the reported could shutt up a bit so we could listen to the engine of the car more clearly


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

As long as it shifts I don't care what it uses, I'm prepared to embrace it... hopefully!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

It´s got big opponents from the same league .
The new Audi R8 420 Hp top speed 301 km/h.
104.000,-€uros mid engine with top of the art technic and 1st class interior.
And it weighs 1560 kg´s let´s hope nissan isn´t going to put more weight on the new GTR than the R34 had.
Every company seems to bring up a 400+ hp "supercar" nowadays.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

psd1 said:


> Your on! What kind of film do I provide? :squintdan OOOhhh, better keep this on the DL...dont want a bunch of R's showing up! Shhhhhh...


No film...just CF cards


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Perra said:


> Couldn´t it be possible to select to drive the car as an auto when you don´t want to use the paddles? That way you get the option of using the box as a manual when you want and as an auto when you feel like cruising. That´s possible in some of the systems that are available in cars sold nowadays.
> 
> And the car still looks like Pacman with that blacked out a-pillar.  Other than that I quite like it.
> 
> Just my 2 ore here...


Yes you can do that but what usually happens is that the shift times become smoother and longer. On the GTR they seem to be instantaneous and sound very much like a torque converter or CVT with preset pulley ratios. Oh God I hope I'm wrong here


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Yes you can do that but what usually happens is that the shift times become smoother and longer. On the GTR they seem to be instantaneous and sound very much like a torque converter or CVT with preset pulley ratios. Oh God I hope I'm wrong here


It does sound suspiciously like the 8 speed CVT thing that you can get on the current Skyline.
However, it always seemed very likely that the next GTR was going to have more than one transmission type available anyway....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean said:


> It does sound suspiciously like the 8 speed CVT thing that you can get on the current Skyline.
> However, it always seemed very likely that the next GTR was going to have more than one transmission type available anyway....


Yep you are right there. Since they are trying to eat away at the Porsche market there is a good chance a few differnet specs of the GTR will be done. The 997 TT has a manual and AT option. But I hope the variations include a track spec model...as I'm sure this will attract 80% of sales...in Japan at least.


----------



## 91gts4 (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome video!!!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

I am still holding judgement, this car really needs to be not just 'great' but 'amazing'. I dearly loved my old R34-GTR V-Spec (Hi Perra!) but the new car just looks ODD and it hasnt got the looks to get me climbing out of my Ferrari 360 Modena into one yet! The roofline is the worst culprit. What on earth is going on there with all those horrible angles? 

If the car has V6 4.0 Twin Turbo derivative of the 350z engine with factory spec of 500bhp and is offered with both paddles (for us) a manual transmission (for UK!) I think performance will be great, as long as it doesnt have to haul more than 1500kg's around.

I really *hope* they go for turbo's vs n/a, otherwise the entire tuning market (and the legend around the GT-R's massive power tuning) will die with the new car. Plus the engine block needs to be over-engineered enough to handle 650hp! Thats the thing I miss about owning a GT-R, the tuning was really fun, if a little expensive, LoL . 

While a N/A engine is great for throttle response, having huge lugs of power and torque (tuned) from a turbo kick in is nothing short of sensational, I still fondly think back to the feeling of the power on a tuned Gt-R compared to the

Equally would be great to see a de-tuned variant of that engine (turbo'd) make it back into the 350z... that car cries out for more power!

Just my 2p's worth!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Trevor mate, it´s been a while! I thought you´d given up on the GT-R scene since you turned to the dark side...  

If you want to see pics of your old car, check out this thread.

/P


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Perra said:


> Trevor mate, it´s been a while! I thought you´d given up on the GT-R scene since you turned to the dark side...
> 
> If you want to see pics of your old car, check out this thread.
> 
> /P


Nahh, I still love the GT-R, its just a brilliant machine. Really miss it! I still take a look on here from time to time, cannot wait to see the new GT-R. Could even be pursuaded to buy one if its any good!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Perra said:


> Trevor mate, it´s been a while! I thought you´d given up on the GT-R scene since you turned to the dark side...


lol . .Trevor, where's the dark side


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> lol . .Trevor, where's the dark side


Ferrari-dom. Cem has written an excellent description of what its like to own a Ferrari, from the high's of the amazing throttle response, agility and styling to the lows of the dreadful image problem, snobbery (which I hate), jealousy and pure hate it brings out in some people, not even accounting for the huge depreciation that can leave you with a very bitter taste come trade in... 

... but you know what? I dont really care! At the end of the day I would say the GT-R and the 360 are both very similar. Both cars provoke reaction, passion and enthusiasm. Admittedly there are a lot of tossers driving both marques which taints the image for true enthusiasts but overall I'm superby happy to have driven and owned both cars, the GT-R is a wonderful motor as is my current ride the 360 Modena. 

One point I've made before though is that the 360 really pulls the ladies, whereas I had more interest from the blokes with the GT-R 

As an enlightened ex-GT-R owner there is no chance I'd ever not give these cars huge respect on the road and when I pass one in the Ferrari I always give them a knowing thumbs up!

Trev


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if Nissan is going to unveil the production GTR at this years Tokyo auto show? Looking forward at seeing the design changes made to the front, technical specs and pricing.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Trevor said:


> Ferrari-dom. Cem has written an excellent description of what its like to own a Ferrari, from the high's of the amazing throttle response, agility and styling to the lows of the dreadful image problem, snobbery (which I hate), jealousy and pure hate it brings out in some people, not even accounting for the huge depreciation that can leave you with a very bitter taste come trade in...
> 
> ... but you know what? I dont really care! At the end of the day I would say the GT-R and the 360 are both very similar. Both cars provoke reaction, passion and enthusiasm. Admittedly there are a lot of tossers driving both marques which taints the image for true enthusiasts but overall I'm superby happy to have driven and owned both cars, the GT-R is a wonderful motor as is my current ride the 360 Modena.
> 
> ...


Agree with that Trevor, the Ferraris have allways been the oposite of beeing just a status show off machine . . . probably most people don't know that as they never drove a Ferrari . . but you not need cash to drive one or all . . . I drove the F430 recently and I have to say that it is the most complete Ferrari I ever driven, the owner stated incredible reliability (compared to the old once), comfort and sportyness perfect combined . . . the response at low rpm is just amazing and the powercurve so smooth . . . 
Having owned a 1200kg R32 with 400HP and driven many NSXs Type-Rs, I knew what brut-raw power and exceptional balance means, the F430 has the perfect mix of both proprities.

PM me some pics if you not want to post them . . . would be interested. Will look next year for an R34 GTR and will focus most on handling and aero . . . that's where I will need some ideas form the "dark side cars":chuckle:


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

sexy....doesnt the front end look slightly TT'ish? or is that my weird eyes?


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

_*Looks gorgeous. Definitely has Skyline DNA. Perhaps we should start up a petition to try and persuade Nissan to call it Skyline?*_


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Ha....id never sell my Mspec Nur for that new junk that is coming out....I cant wait until it hits the streets so I can roll up right next to one and blow the doors smooth off of it....that........will simply be a slap in the face for whom ever is driving it haha.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

King Nismo said:


> Ha....id never sell my Mspec Nur for that new junk that is coming out....I cant wait until it hits the streets so I can roll up right next to one and blow the doors smooth off of it....that........will simply be a slap in the face for whom ever is driving it haha.


That sure sounds a little bit childish to me. Just because you may be driving the faster car, it doesn't mean you should feel the need to 'blow the doors' off their ride. When I had my R34 GT-R I didnt get it so I could drive around showing other road drivers that I could 'waste them'. Sounds a little bit egotistical. I bought it to indulge my own passion for driving, performance, handling, etc.

I would also be careful not to discount this new GT-R too much either, I am sure all the Japanese and British tuners cannot wait to get their hands on the new proposed stretched V6 (3.8, 4.0?) with twin turbos! 

Also if it does have the circa 500bhp and lightweight all Aluminium chassis (notice why the roof is so square, I'd guess its aluminum!) then it could also be lighter too. It could really give you a run for your money . I don't think it looks as good as the original R34 GT-R but time will tell...

Trev


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I am in USA...Texas matter of fact...you know everyone and their grandmother will have the car...why not? and apart from that specs...read my build in the engine section of the forums...I will walk almost anything that stands up to me...you know people in the USA are cocky when it comes to that car..and having a production model in the USA will give them an even better reason...."oooh you got a 5 year old car when I have the new one" etc etc...I will make peace with any GT-R owner...as long as they dont disrepect thier roots I ok.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

you sounds like an idiot king nismo.

i hope that car gives the r8, lfa, hsc and 911 gt3 a run for its money! the shape will grow on me i'm sure.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Pls gentlemen, lets not get too personal, lets not make this into a shouting match. We will all have to just wait to see how the next GT-R shapes up!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

SHHH not get personal...does he even have a skyline and a GT-R at that? The new GT-R will be a very unique car yes of course. But I just favor the old ones. Is that too much to say since we already know what they can do....Like all things we shouldn't over hype things we only get to hear people talk about. Doesnt matter to me thought..I speak my mind and I am just saying I love my GT-R and being the only one in the country with this limited edition version is far better than easily picking up one from the dealership. True GT-R enthusiast in the states and many parts of the world know how hard it is to get a skyline GT-R into their country...it isnt easy and takes money. I am of the opinion that if I can get something very few people can have then why not but you dont even know then engine specs. I have a friend that works for Nissan and he tells me it we destroy the r34 but just because I know that doesnt mean I am going to give out $80,000 again..People will get it because it is something new on the market...well at least the ones that don't have a clue abouts its history. Is that so bad for me to love my Nur over the new GT-R diddy p? and are you even planning on getting one most of all? I am not getting personal about it...but the Nur did hold the fastest lap time at Nurburgring for 2.5-3 years....I dont mean any harm...but I can say the same thing...if you hate the old GT-R...the ones that paved the way for this new one...your the idiot. If it wasnt for the old ones that thing would have to prove what it can do from the beginning...not rely on reputation and motorsport history. Also the old ones dont have a French influence. Yes it will take me time to get it through my head that the new one is cleary faster but for now...while the r34 is still supreme and is the best GT-R to date..will love it until then...who knows...if it is as good as they claim it to be then I could trade the car in.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It's not hard for any car to totally destroy a standard GTR. It's a relatively slow car in todays market.

It's also totally futile to compare a heavily modified 34 with a standard car. Again, you've spent considerable money on top of the cost of your car and to compare it with a standard car would be unfair.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

hey its blow dog! Yes I mean of course the car will destroy me stock...But it should be fully tuned by the time it comes to USA...and I dont plan on leaving it stock until then. The real question is can it beat me when modified to modified. That is the what I want to know. I know no other car that with in its price range that can beat a GT-R on the track so only time will tell what happens. I want to wait but since the car would be newer and better technology than my car then it would be just a little fair to have small amounts of performance parts...it will have more power stock. But if I get the chance and I am sure I will...I will just run on low boost to see which is faster then...then after that I will race a modified version. I am just saying I love my Nur alot right now...the car isnt that old and is basically brand new.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well indeed. The single biggest credit we can attribute to any GTR is it's massively over engineered block. If 350BHP was the limit of it's potential, it would not have had the success we've seen.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

hi king, look i was out of line calling you an idiot, my bad. its just i feel you came accross as a bit arrogant but i shouldnt have said that. after all what one types on the internet is just that, if i saw you say what you wrote i'm sure it would have come accross differently. apologies again.

i dont have a skyline, i have a 300zx twin turbo, not quite in the same league, although i have driven a few skylines. i am actually looking into purchasing an r34 v-spec or nsx from singapore and importing it to the uk (done this before with other cars); i have studied the esva rules etc and understand ludders has got one in from japan... but thats for another thread.

i think the new gtr looks a little odd, but im sure the car will look better in the flesh and i hope that it it carries off where the r34 left in the performance stakes and then buy one in 2010 hopefully. if the final z-tune was really a taster of whats to come with the new gtr, then that will be great!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

well I agree...but the new GT-R looks weird and simply not my cup of tea...it just doesn't bring sweet joy to the soul when I see a old GT-R on the streets. I remember when I saw my 1st r32 GT-R...I lost vision for 3 seconds because I was so excited! Yes I have owned a 300zx as a daily driver and it was a nice car. I plan on getting another one soon so I can do some serious modifications to it like I am doing to my plans with the Nur...you guys in UK have skylines...we in the USA don't...its easier to get it there than scrambling around here trying to look for one. To best of my knowledge... I have the only Mspec Nur in the country..the other owner hundreds of miles and a few states away from me has a HKS kansai demo car Vspec 2 Nur he keeps locked up and doesnt want anyone to know about it. I didn't mean to sound arrogant even thought it was I haven't had my car for long so I feel like I am the king of the world until I step up to the wrong car and get my a$$ handed to me....fair and square. So yes I appolgize for coming off cocky. I just plan to take the new one down like the r32 tried to when the r33 came out..and the r33 up against the r34.

king nismos r34 Nur--- kingnismo - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Well indeed. The single biggest credit we can attribute to any GTR is it's massively over engineered block. If 350BHP was the limit of it's potential, it would not have had the success we've seen.


Exactly, thats the reason why so many people where upset about the demise of the RB block. While its a heavy old lump that dates back decades its one tough nut. 

I am however starting to get a little confused though now because when the VQ35DE initially begun getting tuned I was told by Middlehurst (talking about the first aftermarket HKS turbo conversions) that the VQ's all aluminum block (while considerably lighter than the RB series) could only take about 480-500hp before it went POP! 

If they up the CC's and make a VQ38DETT I assume that would get around 480-500bhp in factory tune state. The only thing I worry about is what Cem stated, the tuning potential for the block. I assume Nissan will build in its usual +30% margin which would make it 'safe' to around 630hp... 

A tuned power output of say 630hp could satisfy the aftermarket some but if thats the absolute safe limit on the new car then the R34 with its cast iron block will still be the king of the drag scene for a long time to come... We could even see some attempts to retro fit tuned RB's into the new chassis 

Just some food for thought...

Trev


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

A friend of mine that works at nissan and is envolved in the project when it comes to the states tells me it will be a 3.2L not a 3.8L...it will be a VQ32DETT and will be able to rev to 9000rpm and it wont have the problems the 350z and G35 coupe engines have when modified. he hasnt said or not whether it is going to be a AWD or RWD but I am pretty sure it will be AWD. I also heard from edmunds that it could be automatic...but i doubt that...if it was it would completely destroy the GT-R.with the R34 it has 328hp. but the Nur I hear can hit 580hp-600hp on its stock N1 turbos...I don't know because I dont want to try it in mine...I am sure I can do it but I dont recommend doing it because I am selling my N1 block as soon as my performance parts come for a much stronger Nismo GT500 spec Block with a Crower custom stroker kit. So with that said the Nur would be a better chance of a race with the new GT-R than a standard R34 like the vspec model. I just curious how that thing will perform on the track....it has alot of expectations to live up to. Though it doesnt looking like to 2nd generation GT-Rs I hope it can somewhat live up to the hype. Whether it fails to amaze...it still wont shame the GT-R reputation because it is a new direction with the GT-R and the 2nd gen. is over. Plus don't forget the new 997 GT2 is coming soon...I dont think that GT-R will be able to take it...but for the money you spend on a 997 GT2 you could buy 2 GT-Rs...or one with many many performance goodies. I say it still will be in my opinion the same as it has been. It will beat most cars but still will be beaten by the new NSX (if it ever comes out) and etc etc...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

King Nismo said:


> A friend of mine that works at nissan and is envolved in the project when it comes to the states tells me it will be a 3.2L not a 3.8L...


It would seem illogical for Nissan to make it a 3.2? Why would they do that when they already have a 3.5 to start with out of the G35 and 350z? Doesnt seem to make any sense?  Anyone have any idea why they would consider reducing the CC's? Emissions regs? Why reduce torque?

This is especially strange considering it would be easy enough to stretch the VQ35DE to 3.8 litres without too much additional engineering and then add turbo's and do all the usual stuff like lowering the compression ratio, etc. Also considering its supposedly using the new fangled variable vane turbo's and direct in-cylinder injection. With these newer technologies it should be even more torquey right through the rev range (and thus feel very V8 like), if its a 3.8 it should drive very nice and feel full of torque. I certainly hope it aint a 3.2!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

haha well I can't argue..to be honest I really couldnt care less....I just giving what I am getting. I cant tell you whats on the but from what he tells me. the car better live up to the hype though


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Trevor said:


> It would seem illogical for Nissan to make it a 3.2? Why would they do that when they already have a 3.5 to start with out of the G35 and 350z? Doesnt seem to make any sense?  Anyone have any idea why they would consider reducing the CC's? Emissions regs? Why reduce torque?
> 
> This is especially strange considering it would be easy enough to stretch the VQ35DE to 3.8 litres without too much additional engineering and then add turbo's and do all the usual stuff like lowering the compression ratio, etc. Also considering its supposedly using the new fangled variable vane turbo's and direct in-cylinder injection. With these newer technologies it should be even more torquey right through the rev range (and thus feel very V8 like), if its a 3.8 it should drive very nice and feel full of torque. I certainly hope it aint a 3.2!


I'm not saying there is any strength in the rumour about a 3.2 but that was one thing that the Japanese magazines said a couple of years back. The idea they said was to use a shorter stroke engine for more revs.....


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

ha...well then maybe Mark came through and delievered so very useful information...and he also told me the car will be $80,000. and if it is confirmed that it will be a 3.2 stroker. then of to get a custom 3.1L or try and get a 3.2L stroker kit from Crower as originally planned. If I can't match its up to date technology then I will at least try to match it's engine displacement. I can live with 9,000rpm but knowing Crower I could possibly and hopefully get 9,500rpm.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Exactly, thats the reason why so many people where upset about the demise of the RB block. While its a heavy old lump that dates back decades its one tough nut.
> 
> I am however starting to get a little confused though now because when the VQ35DE initially begun getting tuned I was told by Middlehurst (talking about the first aftermarket HKS turbo conversions) that the VQ's all aluminum block (while considerably lighter than the RB series) could only take about 480-500hp before it went POP!
> 
> ...



That´s why Top secret planted the V8 into the 350GT.
I think Smokey said something about the low tuneability of the 3.5l V6 and that´s why they went the V8 path.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

andreasgtr said:


> That´s why Top secret planted the V8 into the 350GT.
> I think Smokey said something about the low tuneability of the 3.5l V6 and that´s why they went the V8 path.


There is progress for you! 

I just prey that Nissan have taken consideration of the GT-R's rich history and past. I.e. that it is known for its tuning. If the new GT-R's engine isn't tunable I really believe it will be the death of GT-R's rich legacy, i.e. they will kill the GT-R off. 

Hmmm. perhaps I better buy a good R34 GT-R NUR while I can!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes...I do also but it might be hard for Ghosn to understand. My M spec Nur will take that thing down and thats my mission. Whether I am successful or not it is my mission. I really couldn't care if anyone will hate or bash me about it either haha. Besides Nurs are as easy to find as vspec models. It took me a very long time to find the one I wanted...I missed a Vspec 2 Nur with 800km my a hair so I was determined to get another one so I went with the Mspec Nur. I dont think it will have that same feel as the old ones. But from what I hear even though the it will be a V6 it will still be just as strong and just as durable as the RB motor...that....is something I have to see with my own 2 eyes.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

oooh I also have so extra info.....

Nissan GT-R
Storming GT-R gets off to flier!
The sensational Nissan GT-R supercar eats Ferraris and Porsches for breakfast. Full report and video footage
By Peter Lyon 18th October 2006

Despite disguise, aggressive styling of Nissan’s all-new supercar is clear to see


Under the skin, the GT-R packs an incredible punch; its specially built 480bhp 3.8-litre V6 engine features twin turbos tuned by motorsport expert Cosworth


Called the GT-R, the new model was snapped by our spies at Germany's Nürburgring circuit. It was under¬going high-speed testing that saw it break the eight-minute barrier for the first time, with a lap of seven minutes, 58 seconds. 

Wearing only minor camouflage on the front end and tail, the model is virtually undisguised, and it's immediately obvious just how aggressive it is. Using sharp edges and angles, the stylists have evolved the current car's shape with a recognisable but futuristic design.

And from the low nose to the shark gill-like side air intakes and high rear - complete with its smart boot spoiler and twin circular tail-lights - the GT-R looks stunning. Detailing is beautiful, too, with NACA bonnet ducts and blacked-out A-pillars echoing a jet fighter cockpit. As Skyline enthusiasts will know, the looks aren't only for show. Under the skin, the GT-R packs an incredible punch; its specially built 480bhp 3.8-litre V6 engine features twin turbos tuned by motorsport expert Cosworth. 

Keen to make the newcomer competitive with current supercars, as well as the forthcoming V10-powered Lexus LF-A, Nissan engineers have tweaked the V6 to provide boost from 2,000rpm all the way to the 6,000rpm red line.

Compared with the previous model's high-revving straight-six, the new powerplant is said to feel far more torquey, offering throttle response similar to that of a large V8. All this power is sent to the tarmac via a totally fresh four-wheel-drive system. 

Details are sketchy, but the set-up won't feature a centre differential, and is likely to use a clever clutch instead. A new six or seven-speed gearbox with two pedals - similar to VW's DSG - will feature, as there will be no manual. 

Set to get its official world debut at the Tokyo Motor Show in a year's time, the GT-R could go on sale in the UK in 2008 with a price of around £50,000.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Longer better video with no voice comment. Listen to the sound of the car

Video: Video - New nissan skyline gt-r undercover spy shots, some spy shots of the skyline testing lightly disguised at the Nurburgring


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

looks pretty cool! i wish we knew what times it was getting, and what they are aiming at.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea....I am still curious of it...doesnt have the deep engine tone of the RB but sure does sound nice! why doesnt it sound like a Z anymore? I guess I would have to hear it in person to really tell. The VQ in the Z sounds sooooooooooooooooo silky smooth.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Well indeed. The single biggest credit we can attribute to any GTR is it's massively over engineered block. If 350BHP was the limit of it's potential, it would not have had the success we've seen.


Do you still run a GTR Big Dog? Difficult to tell by your website.


----------

